# where to!



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Currently camping overnight prior to Ferry from Rosslare to Cherbourg.

We hit France pm weds.

Where is sunny France?

Which way do you lot in the know head for?

We were gonna head for the Alsace region then Germany butat the moment too wet! 

Can I ask? Where should we headfoe with two kids and a dog with 3weeks to spend?

Thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The further south the better. We are over tomorrow night
Dave p


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

we are only back after a month, two weeks france two weeks costa brava, at the moment only good weather is south of narbonne, so keep driving.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

fitzgill said:


> Currently camping overnight prior to Ferry from Rosslare to Cherbourg.
> 
> We hit France pm weds.
> 
> ...


Friend of mine lives in Bordeaux, he says the weather is quite nice, not as hot as usual but certainly better than northern France.

Also loads to do down that way.


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Head south young man ...... Camping International Les Tamaris is a great campsite in Frontignan Plage (near Sete). Good facilities, lovely pool, decent bar / restaurant and it's right on the beach. It's also a very nice area to visit.

We just spent the whole of June there and had great weather 98% of the time. The current forecast shows the weather down that part of France is still very good.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

South South South - just back from Provence and weather was gorgeous!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont you just hate the "We've just got back from XXXX and the weather was brilliant" brigade ???

I'm only jealous, just ignore me :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Anywhere south of Niort as it's not looking good just now,rain tomorrow so head south.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*weather in France*

try www.meteo.fr for the weather.


----------



## BobandLin (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice site Argeles sur Mer South of France SE of Perpignon on coast lovely promenades shops etc. Often visit there Camping Les Marsouins good site for families. Bob


----------

